

Next HNKansai Meetup: March 1st, Kyoto - sgdesign
http://hnkansai.org/

======
ekianjo
This meetup has no formal presentations planned but we already know that two
members of the community will bring the following topics:

1\. programming and controlling quadcopters

2\. a chrome extension to push changes from Chrome Dev Tools directly to
GitHub

